# Windows 7 erkennt Iomega HDD externe Festplatte nicht!



## Priest3010 (28. November 2009)

Hab Windows 7 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Ist auch alles super, nur dass er meine externe Festplatte nicht erkennt. Andere externe erkennt er, auch die USB-Steckplätze sind in ordnung. das gerät wird auch erkannt, aber ich kann darauf nicht zugreifen. Ganz zu Anfang ging es noch, nachdem ich jedoch einmal die BIOS System Defaults geladen hab und einen neuen Treiber installierte (Bildschirm fror ein oder ging für 2 sek. aus und kam wieder mit Meldung "Nvidia Kernel Module Driver reagiert nicht mehr" oder anzeigetreiber wurde erfolgreich wiederhergestellt") verschwand die externe.

 Hab auch im BIOS nachgeschaut, ob da was "Disabled" war. Aber alles klappt.
 Woran kann es nur liegen? Hab auch schon mit Computer -> Verwalten versucht, einen eigenen Laufwerkbuchstaben und so zu geben.


----------



## HankeyX (29. November 2009)

hast du schon versucht im geräte-manager nach plug-and-play bzw. geänderter hardware zu suchen?
 hilft zumindest bei mir jedesmal


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. November 2009)

Priest3010 schrieb:


> Ganz zu Anfang ging es noch, nachdem ich jedoch einmal die BIOS System Defaults geladen hab und einen neuen Treiber installierte (Bildschirm fror ein oder ging für 2 sek. aus und kam wieder mit Meldung "Nvidia Kernel Module Driver reagiert nicht mehr" oder anzeigetreiber wurde erfolgreich wiederhergestellt") verschwand die externe.


 Deinstalliere mal den Grafikkarten-Treiber und installiere ihn neu, am besten ziehst du dir den aktuellsten vorher.
 Geht es dann?


----------

